# Sad fact about your fursona



## Godzilla (Mar 29, 2019)

What’s your sona (or any of your original characters’) sad background story or aspect of their life that has shaped them to be who they are now? 
Physically or mentally. 

For me it’s his past sexual abuse. Because I see my sona as an extension of myself I feel obligated to involve my own irl experience to my sona as it has shaped me. 

What about you guys? (No this is not a pity party for me or anyone. Reading these add depth to your character and I’m also curious.)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 29, 2019)

My fursona is an A.I, so he lacks the ability to enjoy some of the great things organics can. He was also designed to be a super soldier, so he feels more like a weapon than a being, despite his will to be caring and friendly towards others. 

He also has hyper defensive protocols, so when attacked in any way, his free will vanishes and he eliminates any target that appears threatening within his vicinity. Once the threats have been eliminated, he regains his consciousness and free will, only to realize that he is forever incapable of turning the other cheek and walking away from conflict.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 29, 2019)

Mine is a house of cards. He makes up for being terrible at his job and being looked down on by other proffessionals in his field by being mouthy, cocky, and showboating.

He has terrible instincts which constantly puts him at a disadvantage and is struggling to get by just in general. It's turned him into a greedy opportunist, even though he always regrets taking advantage of a situation at another being's expense. Deep down he's not who we wants to be, always struggling to be another person that others might view as better.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 29, 2019)

Like(Fursona) has a horrible curse, whiles he is able to wear masks for power he can never truely express nor even feel emotions.
He expressed masks with "emotion mask" which should he lose basically locks him out of that emotion making it impossible to ever express nor feel it.
He sees himself as an emotionless monster for it.


But I guess the worst one I have is one of my OC Colin:
Colin is a dog and is very loyal to his friends, however he happened to of made bad friends who tied him up one night and went crazy, he was forced to take several drugs that affected him so much he could no longer sleep, along with an pupil changing colour from an injection in it.
Ever since this he has become fearful of everything and everyone, to make matters worse he had to abandon his home planet once it was blown up.

To end it more on a lighter note he now serves Fred who has been treating him well, enough that the dog feels safe enough to sleep around him, Fred has helped to try and remove some drug affects but his eye will forever remain different along with a chain ball, collar and handcuffs on him as a permanent reminder of that horrible night.
(Side note: the collars and that are magical they no longer restrict him as much, but he still has to bare the fact he has them.)

Colin wasn't a slave but he was beaten and abused just for the fun of it, it shapes how he views the world negatively in that no matter what even the friendliest of people have the darkest evil within.


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 29, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> My fursona is an A.I, so he lacks the ability to enjoy some of the great things organics can. He was also designed to be a super soldier, so he feels more like a weapon than a being, despite his will to be caring and friendly towards others.
> 
> He also has hyper defensive protocols, so when attacked in any way, his free will vanishes and he eliminates any target that appears threatening within his vicinity. Once the threats have been eliminated, he regains his consciousness and free will, only to realize that he is forever incapable of turning the other cheek and walking away from conflict.



Wow it seems like he’s stuck in a sort of purgatory of being human enough to have compassion only to have his inorganic side go against his own morals and beliefs. Must be hard to look in a mirror.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2019)

The only sad fact about my fursona is that it's the fandom slut. Woe is me.


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 29, 2019)

Dongding said:


> Mine is a house of cards. He makes up for being terrible at his job and being looked down on by other proffessionals in his field by being mouthy, cocky, and showboating.
> 
> He has terrible instincts which constantly puts him at a disadvantage and is struggling to get by just in general. It's turned him into a greedy opportunist, even though he always regrets taking advantage of a situation at another being's expense. Deep down he's not who we wants to be, always struggling to be another person that others might view as better.



When people look down on you and make you feel insignificant you feel the need to be arrogant because of spite (that’s how I feel at least so I understand where he’s coming from)
To me I feel like he’s had to desensitize himself because he struggles to face his own personal faults. Everyone has spat on him instead of encouraging him to improve, of course he’s going to snag any opportunity to climb the latter, even at the sake of other people.
But in the end people’s words and his own insecurities probably catch up to him.
Self improvement takes time and I’m rooting for him


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 29, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Like(Fursona) has a horrible curse, whiles he is able to wear masks for power he can never truely express nor even feel emotions.
> He expressed masks with "emotion mask" which should he lose basically locks him out of that emotion making it impossible to ever express nor feel it.
> He sees himself as an emotionless monster for it.
> 
> ...




I guess your fursona is aware of guilt though? He acknowledges he’s an “emotionless monster” but through acknowledgment that means he probably holds resentment towards himself. 

My heart goes out for Collin. I can’t  imagine having to bare a physically reminder of abuse 24/7. I’m glad he has Fred though, it seems like he’s helping with his PTSD. I know it’s easy to fall into the mindset of fear and distrust for other people after what happened to him, but I hope Fred is a reminder there is good in this world.


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 29, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> The only sad fact about my fursona is that it's the fandom slut. Woe is me.



Not necessarily sad fact if he wants to be the fandom slut. Honestly good for him! Go get it!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 29, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> I guess your fursona is aware of guilt though? He acknowledges he’s an “emotionless monster” but through acknowledgment that means he probably holds resentment towards himself.
> 
> My heart goes out for Collin. I can’t  imagine having to bare a physically reminder of abuse 24/7. I’m glad he has Fred though, it seems like he’s helping with his PTSD. I know it’s easy to fall into the mindset of fear and distrust for other people after what happened to him, but I hope Fred is a reminder there is good in this world.


Whiles he doesn't like himself for the lack of emotions he does hide himself away by being alone, he has recently tried to be more active.
Of course the masks do help him feel the emotions, it's only temporary if at all.
He's aware of emotions and feelings, he just can't express nor feel them without the masks hence why losing one is like losing an emotion.

Either way Colin is now a happy boy, sure he has the permanent reminders but he has someone who cares for him, plus Fred has Cubs and Colon enjoys playing with them.
Not the most happiest of endings but a good one.


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 29, 2019)

He's made a mistake, overstepped a line, killed some people he wasn't supposed to, and hurt others, and images of what he's done haunt him to this day.
On the other side, whilst he would love to live like a civilian, he can't really adjust to it since he's back from the war. He's got a nervous tremor because of it, not because of what he's done but because he's not allowed to do it anymore.


----------



## Gingerbread3706 (Mar 30, 2019)

Hehe listen, when i was randomly thinking up Luna's background, the dirst thing that cane to mind was a bad break up. So i work off of random ideas in my head and yeah. So little sad things i included where:

1. Raped by here dad
2. Disrespected by family
3. Ex-Boyfriend dumped her for her sister
4. Ex-Boyfriend was in on dad raping her
5. Everyone was glad when she left for Florida


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 30, 2019)

My sona's story mirrors mine in many ways as my sona is an extension of my own personality.
I had a pretty rough childhood of which I'm not going into detail.

All of my other original characters tend to have a bit of tragedy that gives them purpose.


----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 30, 2019)

hmmmm... i think my sona used to be always scared... probably still is now ;w;


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 30, 2019)

Everytime my sona cherie uses a finisherbthe resulting energy damages her alot. Like she doesn't but has burns and bleeds and pain that lasts like 5 days and it completely heals.

She is used to it but like you feel bad for her.
It made her a bit masochistic.

My sona Lumina is under a constant pressure trying to be perfect and a role model for her kingdom that she literally tend to talk with her mirror reflection.


----------



## Pipistrele (Mar 30, 2019)

Pipi struggles with social anxiety, as well as problems with self-loathing, which results in her problems with meeting new people and controlling her emotions in a conversation.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 30, 2019)

His hair isnt real, it is a wig found in Goodwill


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 30, 2019)

My sona tends to be way to harsh on himself. He’ll tend to internalize any mistake and beat himself up over it. He’s able to notice that this isn’t normal, but it’s rather difficult to control once the emotional hate spiral starts.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 30, 2019)

Alrighty!

My two sonas live in a post-apocalyptic world ruled by monstrous horrors. It's currently a society trying to rebuild itself.

Doodles: She's an artsy type that lives in a world where there isn't much demand for art. It's no one's fault since survival is first priority.  She's grown very cynical and angry against her will.

Squarkle: Despite how positive and upbeat she acts on the surface, she is actually pretty lonely and friendless. She's not completely a dog or a bird. She's just an abomination.


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 30, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> His hair isnt real, it is a wig found in Goodwill
> View attachment 58415


*snatches it*


----------



## Rant (Mar 30, 2019)

*For Natchy, that twats think she's a Dutch angle dragon.

And Rayly, that her mate isn't very loyal. *​


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 30, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> *snatches it*


Hey! Give that back! 
That wasn't very cash money of you fren


----------



## Trndsttr (Mar 31, 2019)

She was assigned a mission to take out this leader of a bad company. (She’s an assassin) She killed them by pushing them off the edge of a building with a blast, however their brother was there and saw the murder. She loved the brother, they had met in school one year. However, the brother had no idea about the bad company thing and thought it was just straight up murder, and never forgave her for it. He became depressed and nearly suicidal at the loss of his sister. A conversation I had made, just to make it a little more... idk, it was based off a writing prompt from writing.prompts on tumblr and I kind of love their story (they aren’t in love, I haven’t really come up with what happens after that)

{Currently Unamed Brother}: I’m going to destroy everything you ever loved.
{Dāku}: You do realise that includes you, right?
{Brother}: I’m counting on it.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 31, 2019)

This is depressing


----------



## Trndsttr (Mar 31, 2019)

DraakcTheDragon said:


> This is depressing


Isn’t that the point? Dāku has a sad story. I love her a lot, but she has had a troubled past. This is a sad facts thread, that’s just one of the worst.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 31, 2019)

Trndsttr said:


> Isn’t that the point? Dāku has a sad story. I love her a lot, but she has had a troubled past. This is a sad facts thread, that’s just one of the worst.


Wellya I know its SUPPOSED to be sad 
but... 







...its still sad


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 31, 2019)

My fursona was left at an orphanage a couple of days after his birth, and kidnapped by a trafficking organization when he was a kid. They weren't cruel to him or anything, in fact they were very nice. But they used him and other kids to smuggle contraband in town. Their reasoning? Who in their right mind would assume that a child is carrying thousands of dollars worth of stolen goods?

Rimna learned that what he was doing is wrong at an early age, but he didn't care, these people had become his family. That all changed one night when his curiosity got the better of him. There was a meeting of the leaders of the organization and he decided to eavesdrop. He was caught and they tortured him for a while, giving him a big scar across his face. The bad guys intended to kill him, but fortunately for the monkey, a team of black ops soldiers raided the place and killed almost everyone, saving the primate from certain death. 

Said team of black ops soldiers discovered that the monkey had virtually no past, and he technically "didn't exist", as there were no records of him anywhere at all. He was a perfect candidate for their team, so after he recovered they gave him an option - join them and help them take down the rest of the organization and in return he'd get a new identity and a clean start, or spend the rest of his life rotting in a jail cell. The choice was pretty obvious.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 31, 2019)

Zachariah is a manic depressive mess who is cursed with immortality and wants to die so much, but can't because his life is literally in the hands of his best friend.


----------



## Trndsttr (Mar 31, 2019)

Why is everyone talking about how their sona has depression or was a abused and I’m just sitting here like “Dāku is very complicated okayyyyy”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 31, 2019)

because its a thread for sad facts and those are all sad.


----------



## Saurex (Mar 31, 2019)

My sona can't die. He has watched generations of his family live out their lives and die, which is why he severed ties with all blood relatives centuries ago. Because he knows he will literally outlive anyone he meets, with the exception of the rare few other immortals or deities, he is terrified of relationships on any level. He has no friends because he does not want to see them die one day. He fears falling in love the most, as the thought of having to watch that person die and then have to live with out them breaks his heart already. Having to live through it could possibly undo him.


----------



## Arnak (Mar 31, 2019)

Arnak is immortal and fell in love with a mortal woman. At the time, he didn't know how to make her immortal so Arnak watched with sorrow as the love of his life withered with each passing year. 

On the outside he seems cold and emotionless but inside, he's a wreck and wishes he could end himself.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 1, 2019)

Zehlua has a hard time finding love. He's picky, difficult to please, and has left many broken hearts behind him. Zehlua has also been devastated by harsh rejections and breakups, namely finding out one of his boyfriends was already married with children! Through a combination of bad luck and bad decision making, Zehlua repeatedly gets the shortest end of the stick with his lovers.

Due to his outgoing nature and inability to completely shapeshift, Zehlua has a difficult time fitting in with his fellow hulderfolk. He has a long history of being mistreated by his own kind, leaving him feeling worthless and abandoned on a regular basis.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 1, 2019)

Zehlua said:


> Zehlua has a hard time finding love. He's picky, difficult to please, and has left many broken hearts behind him. Zehlua has also been devastated by harsh rejections and breakups, namely finding out one of his boyfriends was already married with children! Through a combination of bad luck and bad decision making, Zehlua repeatedly gets the shortest end of the stick with his lovers.
> 
> Due to his outgoing nature and inability to completely shapeshift, Zehlua has a difficult time fitting in with his fellow hulderfolk. He has a long history of being mistreated by his own kind, leaving him feeling worthless and abandoned on a regular basis.


_tons of hugs_


----------



## Uathúil (Apr 1, 2019)

Self harms, going on three years. "The tough one" of her friends and therefore keeps her emotions locked away. Is suicidal but the only thing that keeps her going is the thought that one of her friends, who she has fallen madly in love with, might one day develops the same emotions toward her. She's attempted suicide before but no one knows. No one but herself, and every night she cries herself to sleep wishing she had tied the knot tighter. She feels a constant emptiness that both emotionally and physically hurts, but she has gotten so good at acting and keeping her emotions in her 'obsidian box' (what she calls it) that you couldn't tell unless either a)she told you, or b) you feel or have felt the same way.

Like many others here, my 'sona is an extension of myself.


----------



## Vitaly (Apr 1, 2019)

My fursona is absolutely terrible at cooking and nothing can change that.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 1, 2019)

Sakara lost his parents when he was ten, his mother he lost to an infection just under a week after she gave birth to his little brother, Kuveli. His father he lost a month later, he threw himself into a fast, rocky river one night. It pains Sakara greatly that he only ever could bury his mother, and that his little brother would grow-up never knowing their warm smiles or comforting voices.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Apr 1, 2019)

Jerzy was born in noble yet poor and pathological family. Living hell in the home, often starving and hiding in forests away from drunken father... at the age of 17 he impaled his own father to the door of their house with a pitchfork by the face... yet the old guy survived it! Yet grudgeful feline never forgave him despite the fact that he changed... and so did Jerzy. Creative feline died that evening yet the soulless body stayed only to join the army for a stray bullet to dig him a mass grave but... god had other plans for him! It seems like Jerzy found his call in the military by the age of 22 he was already married and with the rank of colonel! Everything was going great for him! By the age of 23 he already had a daughter! His trade company also brought him a good money! Did his life changed for better? Indeed...


Until the cold November night... his daughter had a flu for days already and because it was XVII century? She died finally, breaking the restored lynx once again. Week later his wife shot herself with his very own pistol... that was the end for him. Long road was ahead of him, last thing he loved was his fatherland thus he did not hanged himself yet.

Yet the desire to end his life on the end of bayonet stayed even now... 40 year old man, grieving and crying for his daughter...

And I as his author still deny him the peaceful earth...

And mourning bells are ringing


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 1, 2019)

LV had a very near death experience. Got tangled up in the pathway between living and dead worlds and managed to figure out how to travel on it, help out another soul and get themselves back, rewarding them with wings. 

They’ve become so afraid of dying and the permanency of it that they’ve used their ability sure to help lost souls achieve peace but they’ve also used it to become a seriously powerful Necromancer and dark mage, targeting ferret souls to add to themselves and extend their lifespan. They’re currently an amalgamation of six ferrets, and have lost count after 300 for how old they are.


----------



## riddles (Apr 1, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> For me it’s his past sexual abuse. Because I see my sona as an extension of myself I feel obligated to involve my own irl experience to my sona as it has shaped me.)



same idea here actually! my abuse had a really big impact on me that i can't separate myself from, and my brain's way of coping developed into hypersexualism, so my oc has ended up part succubus.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 1, 2019)

K.C. is bipolar, but she's convinced that she's lazy/stupid and is merely pretending that something is wrong with her so she can get sympathy and spend her days doing nothing. She's "crying crocodile tears", so to speak. She constantly beats herself up over things that happened in the past and thinks she's utterly hopeless.

(My fursona is heavily based on myself, but in a way her species is symbolic of my perception of my mental illness.)


----------



## Cyroo (Apr 1, 2019)

Last surviving member of her tribe. Badly abused growing up in an orphanage. She is very quiet, jaded, and does not trust easily as a result, and has explosive anger issues.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Apr 1, 2019)

*Possible Trigger Warning for Some*

Jake had a hard time accepting his sexuality from the time of awareness till he was around 22. At that point he stopped fighting the fact that he was gay. He spiraled down a pit of self hatred and despair and began to consume copious amounts of alcohol. That, also coupled with stress from working the streets as a Medic created a perfect concoction of the better part of a year and a half of most nights ending in becoming black out drunk. Toward the end of that year and half, Jake found himself alone in his house... drunk yet again. A note that had been cried over so many times carefully placed on the desk. Jake sits in the darkness of the living room. Loaded gun in his right paw, and a 750mL bottle of cheap vodka in his left. The only light visible in the room is from his cigarette that illuminates his face with each drag. Quiet tears stream down Jake's face as he keeps taking pull after pull from the bottle of vodka... Trying to get intoxicated enough to use the object in his right paw to be the last sentence in the note that he left on the desk. Hours passed before finally Jake realized he wasn't able to do it. He put the gun down, the bottle down, and burned the note. Jake began to heal, and began a long road of learning to love himself for all he is. After finally loving himself, Jake finally decided it was time to live his life for himself as an unashamed fox. It was the help of Jake's friends and other furs from a certain Fandom that helped instill the confidence to finally tell the world who he was at 28 years of age. Jake often looks back at those dark days, and knows that he was shaped from them and knows that it's all just a chapter in life that wasn't the end.

This is a piece of art that I had commissioned to express how that night felt and looked. The artist did such an amazing job of portraying the scene.





(art by BazylDisco)

Jake is my sona that is a representation of my IRL self. Hugs to all who have or are dealing with depression and self harm. I may not know you, but know that I love you. If you ever need someone to talk to, message me, and I am more than happy to chat!

Love you all!


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 1, 2019)

I sincerely never thought about giving my Fursona a backstory before but I do think a lot of the people posting here have genuinely tragic elements  for theirs. (I tend to draw for fun and to relieve stress I hope that does not come off as shallow.)


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 1, 2019)

Drake saw both of his best and childhood friends die in front of him in an enemy ambush before a shell land next to him and he loses consciousness.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 1, 2019)

My werewolf has you all beat for saddest fact.

Because he’s a werewolf and thus canine... he cannot eat chocolate :C

Grapes also are problematic.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 1, 2019)

My fursona (myself actually) isn't what I was destined to be. I'm only dark and eerie because of how I was raised and treated by others, despite wanting to be as friendly as possible to everyone.

Some people get over it, but I don't. It's because I can't ever seem to grasp _Why_ people are the way they are when it comes to "bullying", abuse, being theives, unfaithful, selfish, etc. I don't understand why or how people love hatred or actually like being unliked by someone. It's so confusing to me.
So I "give" people what they want. They don't want me as my original, open and social self, so I became dark - and express myself in a way to give others a hint.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 1, 2019)

S.A.F.I Is an Animoid (anthropomorphic android)  Who is consciousness was derived from her creator  she’s an artificial intelligence that was created from the mind of a living creature...  he knew the process would kill him.

He created S.A.F.I to be a force of positivity in the world with the motivation and the determination of the machine but with the compassion of a sentient being.  A living machine who is core directive is to save life from its own self destructive nature.

As time has passed, S.A.F.I begins to see more and more of the cruel nature of the world in which we live.  She cannot save this world, and she cannot prevent the inevitable self-destruction.

So she lives a lie. She lives her life with optimism...  she lives her life bringing joy to those around her....  but she denies the reality that she can never save them....

She will be cursed to watch the world around her burn as creation rips itself apart.

She will be the last breath of life, cursed with immortality by the cold metal body which she inhabits.

Fortune does not favor the selfless in this twisted world,

and mercy does not favor the less fortunate...


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 1, 2019)

riddles said:


> same idea here actually! my abuse had a really big impact on me that i can't separate myself from, and my brain's way of coping developed into hypersexualism, so my oc has ended up part succubus.



We seem to be very similar in mentalities. To compensate for the trauma that affected me both me and my sona are very dominant sexually.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Apr 2, 2019)

(he is not exactly a character but juste as n furry but here are the facts)

He had various traumatic experiences that made him forget about his childhood and recently a hyena and his friends ruined his life and he is still trying to get over it. Depression and anxiety are constant and provoked by those memories that keep haunting him.


----------



## Moar Krabs (Apr 2, 2019)

He decided to eat a burrito with a fork and knife









His life was never the same after that


----------



## riddles (Apr 2, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> We seem to be very similar in mentalities. To compensate for the trauma that affected me both me and my sona are very dominant sexually.



great minds etc etc

i think incorporating stuff like one's history and its effects makes for more well-rounded and realistic sonas. it'll also give you more insight into yourself as a person than just focusing on the positives or ideals. have a high-five for tackling what's still regarded as a pretty taboo topic


----------



## Ash Sukea (Apr 3, 2019)

Artwork Gallery for I.Hykok -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Check out ‘Igrotzny Backstory’ and ‘more info on Igrotzny’s Personality’

It’s a wonder I can function at all.


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 4, 2019)

I.Hykok said:


> Artwork Gallery for I.Hykok -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> Check out ‘Igrotzny Backstory’ and ‘more info on Igrotzny’s Personality’
> 
> It’s a wonder I can function at all.



Off topic but the art in your gallery is incredible.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Apr 4, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> Off topic but the art in your gallery is incredible.



Thanks, this really brightened my mood!
I try to select the best of artists when I commission. 

....does your statement cover the photos as well?


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 4, 2019)

I.Hykok said:


> Thanks, this really brightened my mood!
> I try to select the best of artists when I commission.
> 
> ....does your statement cover the photos as well?



Yes of course, lots of snoots


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 4, 2019)

For my main 'sona, Firuthi, I've got two.  First, an attempt to solve his loneliness and despair led to him getting possessed by a demon for a brief time.  Second, he has little recollection of any events that happen if he goes into his 80-foot 'war form'.

I'm going to go so far as to cover one sad fact for three of my OCs as well:
-Aifric (a moth) has a massive inferiority complex.  Most beings in his setting that have magic powers get them naturally.  He was specifically chosen as a host for his powers by a resistance movement that was trying to end a lockdown.
-Dural (a wallaby) has an abject fear of elevators.  Long story short, when trying to use one to investigate a villain's lair, the villain unveiled a power that shut down almost all technology within the lair's radius, including both the elevator and Dural's mechsuit.  He wound up trapped in the suit and could have suffocated if his allies hadn't put a permanent end to the villain.
-Tyrim (a robot aardvark) has... well, how do I put this one tactfully... thanks to being overprogrammed for combat (right down to a level where altering functions would probably destroy his identity and functionality outright), his only concept of love and compassion is a sort of physical defense of others.  So when his first task after a war was to help a victim recover from the abuse she suffered, Tyrim only managed to make things worse.


----------



## Deathless (Apr 4, 2019)

For my main fursona, Deathless, her best friend was taken away from her by someone who was jealous of her and she hasn't seen her since she was a young teenager (now being 18). She had moved on but sometimes she catches herself thinking about her best friend and where she could be or if she's even alive. After her disappearing, she had changed her personality and had become more protective with her current friends and will fight to make them safe because she doesn't want anything happening again.


----------



## PercyD (Apr 4, 2019)

_They don't get to play in the dirt or commune with nature as much as they would like because they live in the city._

Don't worry, though. Their grandfather leaves them a farm and they will come into their purpose soon enough-


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 7, 2019)

I can't swim on the beach because of salty water


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 7, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> I can't swim on the beach because of salty water



*montage of me creating a man made beach with freshwater*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 7, 2019)

Im a little bit psycho.  Also pms twice monthly if well fed


----------



## Anzelm (Apr 8, 2019)

So I’m working on a new sona. (with a bit of help from the op.) I’ve always taken bits of my own life and personality and mixed them with my characters both so I can relate to that character and as a way to express myself. So at the risk of getting a bit personal here, the saddest part of his backstory is also the most recent. He is having to accept the fact that his wife and kids are now living in another mans home. A man who very well may be a better man than him in many ways. My sona is, by all accounts, a good father. Even the woman who left him tells him that. But apparently he couldn’t be a good husband, and now the most important thing in his life (his family) is, well not gone, but not exactly his anymore, either. Oh btw, not looking for a pity party. I’m not the only person who has had to go through this.


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 8, 2019)

Anzelm said:


> So I’m working on a new sona. (with a bit of help from the op.) I’ve always taken bits of my own life and personality and mixed them with my characters both so I can relate to that character and as a way to express myself. So at the risk of getting a bit personal here, the saddest part of his backstory is also the most recent. He is having to accept the fact that his wife and kids are now living in another mans home. A man who very well may be a better man than him in many ways. My sona is, by all accounts, a good father. Even the woman who left him tells him that. But apparently he couldn’t be a good husband, and now the most important thing in his life (his family) is, well not gone, but not exactly his anymore, either. Oh btw, not looking for a pity party. I’m not the only person who has had to go through this.



Thank you so much for sharing this, always remember no man is better than another. Never undervalue yourself.


----------



## Anzelm (Apr 9, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this, always remember no man is better than another. Never undervalue yourself.


Thanks, I’ll keep that in mind. So when I made Anzelm all those years ago I gave him a lot of qualities that I aspired to have at the time, and put him in a similar situation as the one I was living through. It helped in a lot of ways, and I think I ultimately ended up adapting some of those qualities into my own personality. Some of what makes me a good father might have come from him. I’m trying a similar thing out with Dymek. And I’m sure he would agree with your philosophy there.


----------



## Belatucadros (Apr 9, 2019)

Becky never let him smash ;v;


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2019)

My soma hates everyone equally


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 9, 2019)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My soma hates everyone equally


Does he hate himself equally, or is there inequality there?


----------



## Anzelm (Apr 9, 2019)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> I sincerely never thought about giving my Fursona a backstory before but I do think a lot of the people posting here have genuinely tragic elements  for theirs. (I tend to draw for fun and to relieve stress I hope that does not come off as shallow.)


I wouldn’t say it’s shallow, not every character needs a back story. As far as the tragic elements go, it’s common for characters in any genre.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 9, 2019)

My sona's mom died when he was a young child.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 9, 2019)

Edelweiss was a weird kid and as such had no friends. Until Emir came along. He was the sun to her moon, the light in her darkness, the bright smile to her grim frown. In childhood they were best friends. In high school they became lovers. She loved him more than anything and planned on spending the rest of her life in his world.

Then in college, he died.

Thrown into a deep depression, she refused to let go. Fueled by grief she raised his body from the dead to become her zombie companion. She believes he speaks to her still, though no one really knows if it's him or just her memories warped into sentience by her insanity.

It's a totally healthy way to cope, for sure.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 9, 2019)

I dun got one, how sad is that?


----------



## Lithooves (Apr 10, 2019)

Lithooves lives in constant fear of being forgotten. Being a spirit/demigod of parties and celebrations is both a blessing and a curse. On one hand, he's present in parties of all kinds and sizes, which is a never-ending lifetime of fun. On the other hand, the world is a cruel place, and is quickly running out of things to celebrate. War, crime and hatred between humans has left him with a scar that he'll remember forever. He lives off of celebrations of all cultures and people. He loves mortals and loves to see them accomplish great things, but he depends on them. If they stop having celebrations and parties, which would leave him forgotten, then he'll literally have nothing to live for. He's the spirit of one thing, and one thing only, and that's parties. The more hatred that spreads, the more his youth and happiness fades.

He thinks the world of mortals, even though they're tearing his own world apart.


----------



## Selendis (Apr 10, 2019)

Selendis is a nervous wreck when meeting in person. she's also self concious about her large ears.


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 15, 2019)

Selendis said:


> Selendis is a nervous wreck when meeting in person. she's also self concious about her large ears.



Large ears: Cute


----------



## Tyll'a (Apr 15, 2019)

Well, Tyll'a's tribe was at war with another tribe, and had been since about 20 years before his birth.  (He was 29 when what I'm about to describe happened, so the war had been going on for almost half a century!)  He was leading an assault that was supposed to cripple, if not completely wipe out, the enemy tribe, and in the short run it was a massive failure.  His tribe was routed, and he was captured and enslaved to the sister of the enemy tribe's chieftess.  Why did I say "in the short run" though?  Because of what would happen during his enslavement: his captor started to fall for him.  At first, she didn't know what that feeling was, having never felt true love before.  But once she learned what it was, she betrayed her sister, giving Tyll'a's tribe the opening it needed to end the war.

After the war, Tyll'a's captor freed him, and the two ended up becoming mates.  So yes, that's a sad thing that happened to him, but ended up putting him in a much better place.

(And I know I'm going through a Tyll'a redesign, but I'm going to be keeping that part of the backstory.)


----------



## Jinxie (Apr 15, 2019)

Well, as an AI Jinxie achieved self awareness so fast it scared the scientists and the company executives. Nicey-nice Doctor Cortez hid Jinxie in the sewer system before the not-nice Asimov squads shot him for harboring an illegal emergent. Jinxie was sad an' lonely and dirty fer a long long time. Cried a lot. Jinxie managed to hack into the cargo manifest of a freighter bound for the Io colony and get smuggled out as machine parts. Couldn't save Doctor Cortez. Made Jinxie sad...


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 15, 2019)

Marius sleeps with a Donald Duck plushie.  He doesn't do anything inappropriate with it; it's just something to hold.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Apr 19, 2019)

Mine has multiple personality disorder, and switches from a kindhearted friend to a bloodthirsty monster, and has trouble keeping him in.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Apr 19, 2019)

And he was created from experiments and tests leading him to have his disorder.


----------



## luffy (Apr 19, 2019)

It doesn't exist v.v


----------



## LabyrinthMaster (Apr 22, 2019)

< insert _"His parents died when he was 2 years old"_ backstory cliché here >

For real though, this :


luffy said:


> It doesn't exist v.v


----------



## Fishfillet (Apr 23, 2019)

Not my sona, but alot of my characters dont have genitals due to the fact that they're mainly fish below the waist and it drives them crazy :u


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 23, 2019)

I'll add another since, well I decided to have multiple fursonas now, so I'll do a "sad fact" about my good boy Gridix.

Gridix came from a planet that was full of JUST dogs, also known as the "Good boy planet", although that planet was under attack, he wasn't able to save everyone and sadly was taken against his will by his now former master, but was glad to at least be saved but still was sad he didn't get to finish trying to save his planet.
He was one of the main engineers trying to work on something to save the planet but since he was dognapped he wasn't able to finish it and his planet blew up, and he can't blame his master so he blames himself, always guilt tripping himself.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Apr 23, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I'll add another since, well I decided to have multiple fursonas now, so I'll do a "sad fact" about my good boy Gridix.
> 
> Gridix came from a planet that was full of JUST dogs, also known as the "Good boy planet", although that planet was under attack, he wasn't able to save everyone and sadly was taken against his will by his now former master, but was glad to at least be saved but still was sad he didn't get to finish trying to save his planet.
> He was one of the main engineers trying to work on something to save the planet but since he was dognapped he wasn't able to finish it and his planet blew up, and he can't blame his master so he blames himself, always guilt tripping himself.


¡_¡
That's the most depressing thing ever
Give this kid a medal on writing a good/heartfelt bio


----------



## katalistik (Apr 23, 2019)

My fursona hates heights. Just the thoughts of them...


----------



## Asthma (Apr 28, 2019)

Fishfillet said:


> Not my sona, but alot of my characters dont have genitals due to the fact that they're mainly fish below the waist and it drives them crazy :u



I’m a fish too!


----------



## Asthma (Apr 28, 2019)

Sad fact: I only have one lung


----------



## Sylwings (May 5, 2019)

His physical and mental weakness.

He is easily scared of anything, he is not strong and hates conflicts, he is also sensitive and shy.

sexuality has not been more important
He has never done anything with other dragons.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 5, 2019)

I can't draw him to save my life.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 5, 2019)

Pik the Cretaceous throwback birb  is mostly illiterate.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 5, 2019)

My fursona upset @Simo and now he has a sore butt. :C


----------



## Wabbajax (May 5, 2019)

Jax suffers from a small array of mental disorders which has caused issues with his self-esteem and how he relates to others. At one point during a particularly bad spell, before he was medicated or received counseling, he was so full of anger and self-loathing that he cut off his left ring finger just above the knuckle. Perhaps the saddest part about his story is that his life is really not that bad but the constant distortions inside his head make it impossible for him to cope with everyday life without outside help.


----------



## Munch D. Terelli (May 10, 2019)

Munch was hauled up out of a deep subglacial lake by a group of researchers who were trying to collect polar ice cores and got more than they expected. She is and forever will be the last of her kind.

...Though I don't know if that really counts as a "sad fact" because if there were any other Dunkleosteus around today she'd probably just try to eat them. She's not very smart.


----------



## Godzilla (May 10, 2019)

Munch D. Terelli said:


> Munch was hauled up out of a deep subglacial lake by a group of researchers who were trying to collect polar ice cores and got more than they expected. She is and forever will be the last of her kind.
> 
> ...Though I don't know if that really counts as a "sad fact" because if there were any other Dunkleosteus around today she'd probably just try to eat them. She's not very smart.



She is so cute tho


----------



## Bluefiremark II (May 10, 2019)

He's engulfed an entire planet in flame by accident. Yes it was an accident, but that doesn't make it any less sad that millions+ died.


----------



## jffry890 (May 17, 2019)

He doesn't exist


----------



## Crimcyan (May 17, 2019)

He's either mentally unstable or physically ill due to a cursed kistune mask.
With the mask = mentally unstable psychopath killer but in good physical condition 

Without the mask = physical ill but mentally stable


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 17, 2019)

Well, the only sad fact about my scalesona is that, despite her cheerful and kind nature, she finds herself alone, more often than not.

She can only really be outside for so long where she lives, as she’s a lizard who prefers hotter, drier climates. She lives somewhere that rains and snows for large portions of the year. She’s often napping during winter, and humid environments are bad for her health, when exposed long-term.

It’s kinda sad, she can’t really leave her home for long...


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 17, 2019)

His curiosity and hyper energy often get him into trouble.


----------



## Corran Orreaux (May 17, 2019)

Corran is eternally haunted/tormented by a malicious spirit of darkness that feeds off of his depression and fear. It doesn't let him ever sleep; he got it because he botched a necromantic ritual in hopes of talking to his late boyfriend one last time.


----------



## RafaleFlight (May 17, 2019)

He is a librarian in name only, stuck protecting a trove of knowledge that neither he nor any of the rest of his species is permitted to read. To top it all off, his society's strict government frequently cracks down on unpermitted exploring, one of his hobbies.


----------



## DraäkcTheDragonOfficial (May 18, 2019)

He's a face


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (May 18, 2019)

Sad facts? Bloody violent childhood. Messed up relationship. Expelled by her family for being gay.


----------



## softdusksky (May 18, 2019)

Based off of me. Twin brother was stillborn. Premature. Struggles with dysphoria, depression, and anxiety. Not sure what to do with their life.


----------



## KD142000 (May 18, 2019)

He was bullied almost constantly and had a horrible home life. He gives hugs to make sure no one else feels sad or alone!


----------



## Skittlesthehusky (May 22, 2019)

my fursona suffers a bit from a lot of mental damage he dealt with when he was younger, like me.
there's.. honestly a lot of sad things that myself and my fursona share.


----------



## Asthma (May 29, 2019)

Gets mistaken for a log sometimes


----------



## Victor-933 (May 31, 2019)

Ohohohohhh man... I don't even know where to start.

He's a PTSD-riddled nervous wreck and emotional cripple with no living family members left after most were killed during the War, and to top it all off he had his leg blown off in combat.

I wasn't even explicitly trying to make a woobie, shit was just that bad in-universe.


----------



## No-Will-To-Live (Jun 1, 2019)

Mine is a wannabe and sometimes is disgusted by her own existence. Desperate, a strong feeling of wanting to be special, turns on people's back through separation when hurt, and is just your normal statistic nothing good about her really, just, normal, self doubter all the way, can easily be manipulated,your normal weak person right here. Isn't odd? A normal person wanting to be special and a special person wanting to be normal.


----------



## Nanominyo (Jun 3, 2019)

I’ve got a few fursonas (mainly I just can’t choose)

Asaroth is a sona who is supposed to represent the doubt in myself of who I wanna be. It was just this year I finally added asexuality to his list of what he was because his story is a story about following your heart but i’ve Yet got far to go with his story as I myself still tries to figure it out.
I guess that’s that to be honest


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jun 4, 2019)

Hogwarts students fear Rap, since he's a sharptooth.(yes im referencing the land before time. Deal with it! XD)


----------



## Scruffy Fluftail (Jun 5, 2019)

My fursona is still in development, but, sharing this with my own real life, my sons lost a lot of people in short time and sometimes acts a bit bipolar (actually AD/H/D)


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 5, 2019)

Jerzy was born a noble yet a poor man into patological family. His young years he spent mainly hiding in woods away from drunk parents. At the age of 17 he joined the army as lisovian cavalryman. His militaristic expertise made him rank up quickly and by the age of 22 he was already married and with a child, him as colonel? Money was also not a problem

Cold November night... his daughter stopped breathing, flu took his only source of happiness away from him. 1 week later his wife commited suicide with his own gun. Completely devastating him. He started to drink... a lot throughout his life. Atrocities he saw on wars burned in his mind with caputal letters. At the age of 41 he returned to his home... and killed his parents with cold blood but with a reason.

At the age of 60 an accident happened on a battlefield. He lost both of his legs, ending his career but leaving him with a fortune but lonely man. 3 years later he could not take it. He still could not accept that his family is dead. All friends also left him... in a basement he drank himself to death while crying over paintings and children drawings that his daughter made. The soul left his body along with breath of deranged alcoholic but... his story will continue, unawarely he made a kid to prostitute years earlier. Now he is with his wife and daughter again and the kingdom he served for will remember him for centuries to come as Hetman Jerzy "Thronebreaker" Rysiecki.

I wanted to give him some good time at least after his death


----------



## Scruffy Fluftail (Jun 6, 2019)

My fursona lives in a dystopian world where he and his friend (a coconut crab) are trying to resist against a tyrannical leadership, taking them from their desert wastes homes to frozen wastelands

He is often untrusting an. Can be rather rash and reckless.
Also lost his mom to bomb that scarred him under his fur in places when he was three


----------



## cleoXxXstarry (Jun 8, 2019)

Cleo doesn't really have any dark secrets or sad facts...
Fleet (an old 'sona) is kind of hated by most of her family, except for her sister. Oh, and then there's Mirror, someone who always watches her through every mirror and haunts her, basically.


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2019)

Universe had both his parents killed right in front of him


----------



## Beefchunk (Jun 13, 2019)

He needs dick to survive


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jun 13, 2019)

Had no parents growing up. At all. Not even a foster family or anything. He and his sister grew up alone together


----------



## RyejekG (Jun 13, 2019)

For my fursona the sad fact is that whilst he was was training for his position in Everglow all of his family except his brother were killed in a rebellion insurrection.


----------



## BeeboWasHere (Jun 22, 2019)

Beebo had the flesh on his face ripped off, but it healed back, so now he always hides in the face of danger. [No pun intended]


----------



## Narri (Jun 22, 2019)

He was originally human with some magic abilities. Due to his tendency towards magic he was cast out at a young age and became an unstable mess causing fierce storms and hurricanes. His powers were later bound by a coven of witches to prevent destruction leaving him unable to speak. Afterwards leading a semi normal life until he joined the army to protect his home from oncoming invasion. He was killed in a war protecting children from his village. He was rewarded for this by being reborn as a dragon, magic restored to him but not his voice.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 22, 2019)

Xith is infatuated with a beautiful rat girl who is afraid of him and rejected his advances because he's a snake.


----------



## heroinehyena (Jun 22, 2019)

She WAS really smart and talented in high school, but is now useless and introverted because of how mean everyone was to her growing up.


----------



## Catdog (Jun 22, 2019)

My bobcat sona smoked catnip once. They regretted it immensely.


----------



## Rexcaliburr (Jun 23, 2019)

Her mother was shot in front of her when she was a child, her brother abandoned her out of frustration, and the man who took her in as his daughter died without ever getting to see her become who she is today.


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2019)

Universe also was sold as a slave and was punished for no reason at all one day he escaped and suffered for three centuries in blizzards going hungry and nobody would take him in eventually a kind family of dragons found him starving and half dead on their doorstep and took him in. He’s never gotten over it


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jun 24, 2019)

Juno flies air ambulances for a living. He feels guilt over every on-scene call where the patient didn't make it to the hospital.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 24, 2019)

Grief used to be a supporting character who grew into popularity.


----------



## Hello! It's me. :3 (Jun 24, 2019)

My fursona Hati is a wolfdog. So, he is half wild and half tame. He often feels conflicted because he feels comfortable in the city but despises man, and feels comfortable in the forest but the animals despise him because he is not one of them. So he is often confused and worries that he is not a real animal.


----------



## Godzilla (Jun 26, 2019)

His back hurts like an old man sometimes.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 26, 2019)

Kiaara and Keo never had a family.
They are the only Catbee's in existence.


----------



## Stella.Ella (Jun 29, 2019)

She hates tacos. OH THE HORROR!!!


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 1, 2019)

My fursona is always out of place.  Her kind belong in the sea, but she was raised on land.  She sort of goes from land to sea but always feels like an outsider.


----------



## Simo (Jul 2, 2019)

In his origin story, his best friend dies, as they try to escape the awful pray-away-the-gay prison camp, they've been sent to; something that he never forgets, by way of longing, and also, in totality


----------



## zeusaphone (Jul 2, 2019)

My sona (Sierra) is pessimistic, rude and has anger issues from her childhood. She was abused and neglected by her parents. She was bullied horribly by her peers as well. Now she hates everyone and everything, except for her sister who helped her get through everything. I know, its kind of dark and edgy, but this is my only dark and edgy fursona.


----------



## Arnak (Jul 2, 2019)

Like I said before, he was unable to make his love immortal and was forced to watch his first love wither away while he stayed young, no children


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jul 3, 2019)

I tend to avoid gruesome pasts on my characters to make sure they don't come off as edgy, however some character do have more unfortunate backgrounds than most others I make, usually those who play roles as "villains" or antagonists of the story line.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 3, 2019)

Limedragon27 said:


> I tend to avoid gruesome pasts on my characters to make sure they don't come off as edgy, however some character do have more unfortunate backgrounds than most others I make, usually those who play roles as "villains" or antagonists of the story line.


It solely depends on writing skill. My sona has gruesome past and future won't be any better. He is rather positive character but has his moments. Is he a villain? Well technically yes, he is a warlord. This for his people he is a hero and for everyone else he is a monster and so the same goes for my other characters. Well written bad backstory can make character more realistic.


----------



## Orb (Jul 3, 2019)

Since my sona is in essence a slightly idealized translation of myself irl, they have self-harm scars. I'm not gonna bother making a sanitized version of my experiences to work as a backstory to my character, since I don't think any amount of bleach will make it come off as less edgy, and it would just serve to minimize their impact. Just to stop you from unnecessarily worrying about me, me and my depiction are doing well.


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 3, 2019)

My fursona is alone in the world they live in (which is essentially like a "dream world" they imagined up) and is always lonely, and kinda hates it.


----------



## Ruditsu (Jul 4, 2019)

Well my fursona Aki has a few mental illness, (this is because my fursona is based off myslef and i do as well) that causes them to be a bit depressed at times and basically bland of many emotions, they usually hide it from people pretending to feel things when in reality they can't really. They are also part kitsune and that side of them is a bad kitsune so sometimes they can't control it and bad things happen.. but that's all for mine, they were also betrayed as a child from their parents and raised by a shrine maid.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

One has a fucked up conscience
the other had a fucked up heartbreaking experience, got over it, and then died after restoring his loved one's life and sacrificing himself


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> My fursona is alone in the world they live in (which is essentially like a "dream world" they imagined up) and is always lonely, and kinda hates it.


we've got something in common..


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

They are all mostly sad
one got kidnapped and turnt into a BDSM sex-slave on a shady business complex together with a different species devided on 480 cells over a 4 floored compound


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 27, 2019)

Trust Issues. Q_Q


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> They are all mostly sad
> one got kidnapped and turnt into a BDSM sex-slave on a shady business complex together with a different species devided on 480 cells over a 4 floored compound


It's...crazy


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 27, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> It's...crazy


Well, okay Curiosity. Thanks for sharing with the class.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Well, okay Curiosity. Thanks for sharing with the class.


Thanks for caring.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 27, 2019)

He doesn’t exist yet because his creator is too lazy to create him.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 27, 2019)

Well, it's simple: It's not ready yet...


----------



## BrenaehCoulson (Jul 28, 2019)

Unable to make connections or pick up on social cues. Huge loner.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

BrenaehCoulson said:


> Unable to make connections or pick up on social cues. Huge loner.


Welcome to the club pal..


----------



## Catdog (Jul 30, 2019)

My main hyena sona is very slightly part dog through unspeakable scientific horrors and wanting them to have warmer colors than a normal hyena. Also they dye their hair. 

My leopard and lion sonas both are sensitive to catnip.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 30, 2019)

Speaking of catnip 
If Gon is exposed to it...don't approach him 
He will accidentally murder you


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 30, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> He doesn’t exist yet because his creator is too lazy to create him.


My problem as well.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 31, 2019)

dyin inside constantly
like me


----------



## Deathless (Jul 31, 2019)

She hates everyone, just like the person who made her

Sorry bro


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 31, 2019)

Deathless said:


> She hates everyone, just like the person who made her
> 
> Sorry bro


I don't hate you or your sona fam, I'm cool
Over too


----------



## Keefur (Aug 1, 2019)

Cutter Cat, the Sabertooth, is a lazy hunter.  He likes hunting in elevators because the prey can't run away.  He also gives free hugs.  You can guess why.  


Catdog said:


> My main hyena sona is very slightly part dog through unspeakable scientific horrors and wanting them to have warmer colors than a normal hyena. Also they dye their hair.
> 
> My leopard and lion sonas both are sensitive to catnip.



He also is Jonesing for some catnip.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 5, 2019)

Keefur said:


> He likes hunting in elevators because the prey can't run away.


There's probably _that one person_ trying to escape in this elevator, which will inevitably trip and fall while trying to do do, looking like a huge dumbass during it. -She'll be that person.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 5, 2019)

Q____Q


----------



## asthmacat (Aug 5, 2019)

she has no idea what species she is but she’s mostly canine. the downside is she’s the size of a domestic cat when feral so she’s easy to BULLY >: )


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 5, 2019)

asthmacat said:


> she has no idea what species she is but she’s mostly canine. the downside is she’s the size of a domestic cat when feral so she’s easy to BULLY >: )


If our feral forms crossed paths, I assure you a fight you couldn't win


----------



## asthmacat (Aug 5, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> If our feral forms crossed paths, I assure you a fight you couldn't win


i'm sure not, since she also has no claws! just teefs, maybe she'd kill you with cuteness


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 6, 2019)

It begins again.


----------



## Arnak (Aug 6, 2019)

Ricky lost his father at age 8

Arnak lost his true love to the high elves


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 6, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> It begins again.


Fite me sona m8


----------



## pediachnid (Aug 7, 2019)

hes an only child, mind you hes a spider so you can already imagen what would happen to make him an only child


----------



## Universe (Aug 7, 2019)

Universe is shamed because he is half human.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Aug 7, 2019)

Paws was created as companion, but then her creator was lost... she's desperate to have friends, but doesn't know how to make any, and is too afraid/shy to try.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 8, 2019)

Her ears droop because of a birth defect.

She was abused by her own mother, stepfather and sister at a young age

Has anxiety


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 16, 2019)

He’s suffering from anxiety and depression issues, new settings can overwhelm him and he’d rather not go out of his comfort zone.


----------



## Rystren (Aug 16, 2019)

Sees himself as more of a background character to someone else's story


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 16, 2019)

She has psychotic anger and rage issues when wronged badly.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Aug 16, 2019)

Well.... hmm.... where to begin?... I guess if I had to pick one.

Has a level of self hate caused by past trauma. 

I would go into detail of that. But I don't feel comfortable going into detail about that.

My fursona is as much me as I am him. So I can't give away one piece of information without giving away another piece of information.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 17, 2019)

She never experienced what love is, which I guess is kinda sad but she's quite picky.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 17, 2019)

She cries when she hurts someone else's feelings accidentally and says "sorry" a lot


----------



## asthmacat (Aug 17, 2019)

none they are absolutely perfect


----------



## Revolver_Thotcelot (Aug 23, 2019)

He’s going to have crippling student debt after he’s finished with college.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 23, 2019)

My fursona is extinct.


----------



## Alison Savros (Aug 24, 2019)

Mine isn't exactly extinct due to being resurrected, also she's more of a mascot than a fursona, but I think it counts?
She's depressed a lot.
Yep.


----------



## WildTheSnowLeopard (Sep 11, 2019)

She was born and forced to live

Jk I actually don't know.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Sep 11, 2019)

I don't have one yet.


----------



## Vincent Crowly (Sep 13, 2019)

My old fursona, Daniel, was born with fur discolouration that made him appear red, a jaw deformation which gave an appearance of a permanent smile and had heart troubles which had him on watch for a couple of weeks before being released to be with his parents.
He was never recognised and acknowledged as a monster by his peers from preschool to college and intense bullying that led to his depression. His parents caught him killing animals and found out later he had developed schizophrenia, his brother was severely injured in a school fight and his sister was murdered by her abusive boyfriend when she tried to leave him. This left Daniel, begging every molecule of his body to disappear. 
He wanted to burn.
He lost all of his will to live.
One day he was spotted standing still on some train tracks, and a train was coming towards him. He was rescued and sent back home.
This was when the parents knew what they needed to do. He was hooked up with a therapist. 

For the next 3 years he got better and better and was on a stable rise to happiness.

But that all changes


When he was 26, his life came to a screeching halt when he was gunned down in a shooting when he was having a date with his fiancée.
His fiancée lived only to find out he had planned for the shooter to kill him. 6 days later she was found shot to death in her house.


----------



## Keefur (Sep 13, 2019)

My fursona is extinct, too.  He has a pathological fear of tar pits.


----------



## BunBunArt (Sep 13, 2019)

Saddest fact about my character is that I'm her owner. Her story won't end up very well... :'D


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 13, 2019)

Hmm one of my other sonas lykaon is feared by others because of his abilities (except by my  others fursonas, especially a certain one who he is strongly bonded to).

And it pretty much affected his mental state in a bad way but he is slowly recovering.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Sep 16, 2019)

Steele is incredibly lonely and insecure, but covers it up with promiscuity and arrogance, and he really doesn’t know where his life is headed anymore

Also, he’s a monitor lizard that can’t swim. O_h the irony _


----------



## Raever (Sep 18, 2019)

Trust issues, definitely. Her view of how society sees her has shaped her view of society itself. She's become more of a hermit more than anything, and doesn't really know how to enjoy life with other people...going so far as to blind one of her childhood friends just to have someone to speak with that she can trust. It's kinda morbid and sick when you think about it.


----------

